# European Reviews, March 2007



## Keitht (Mar 15, 2007)

Oestersoe Faergegaard, Denmark

Review by Joyce Werking


----------



## Keitht (Mar 15, 2007)

Thurnham Hall, England


----------



## Keitht (Mar 16, 2007)

Marriott's Playa Andaluza, Spain

Review by KforKitty


----------



## Keitht (Mar 17, 2007)

Gioielli del Doge, Venice, Italy

Royal Savoy Resort, Madeira, Portugal

First review for this resort

Reviews by Sue Stanford


----------



## Keitht (Mar 22, 2007)

Tregenna Country Club, Cornwall, England

Anonymous review.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 23, 2007)

Holiday Club Punkaharju, Finland

Review by Anne Seppala.  

Does Anne work for the Finnish Tourist Board?  You decide


----------



## Anne S (Mar 23, 2007)

Keitht said:


> Holiday Club Punkaharju, Finland
> 
> Review by Anne Seppala.
> 
> Does Anne work for the Finnish Tourist Board?  You decide





I guess you can take the girl out of Finland but not Finland out of the girl  ... 

But I'd like to thank you, Keith, for this very speedy posting of my rather tardy review!


----------



## Keitht (Mar 23, 2007)

You're very welcome Anne.  It's getting the opportunity to read detailed reviews like the one you submitted that make the job even more enjoyable.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 23, 2007)

Sunterra's Carlton Court, London, England

Review by P Clapham


----------



## Keitht (Mar 25, 2007)

Golf und Ferienclub Amadeus, Randstadt, Austria

Review by Alan Mace

Il Poggio, San Casciano Bagni, Italy

Review by Peter


----------



## Keitht (Mar 27, 2007)

Balaia Village, Albufeira, Portugal

Review by Julie and Robert Furminger


----------



## Keitht (Mar 29, 2007)

Il Poggio, San Casciano Bagni, Italy

Review by Pamela & Michael Kitkoski


----------



## Keitht (Mar 30, 2007)

Los Claveles, Tenerife, Canary Islands, Spain

Review by Wendy Engstler

First review for this resort


----------



## Keitht (Apr 1, 2007)

Feriecentret Rågeleje Klit, Denmark

Review by Laurie Fuchs


----------

